# My 282 question



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Some of you will remember for at least 2 years I have been
having a problem with my 282. It was running at half speed
and the motor was getting very hot. Turned out to be a bad
armature. All fixed now. Now to a smaller problem. My smoke
stack does not have a liner. I have owned the 282 for 62 years and do not remember it having a liner. I know there are white
or red liners. I am assuming it matters not which you use. I
saw some red ones for sale on ebay. They have threads on one end. Question is does the liner screw into the smoke unit or
just into the smoke stack? I am assuming the liner is to direct smoke fluid into the smoke unit. I have just been dropping 
smoke fluid into smoke stack. I guess most of it got into the smoke unit. I think I need to get a smoke stack liner. Thanks
for any responses.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

If the stack is painted white inside then it uses a red plastic tube, no paint in the stack it uses a brass tube. they both screw into the top plate of the smoke unit. Either one will work. The red glowing stack was first seen in 1953 production. If your 282 has a plastic tender body and a white stack then yours takes the red plastic tube. I have the brass one, PM me with your address and I'll send it to you,no sense in getting busy with ebay for this unless you want a red plastic one.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for response cramden.
The inside of my stack is black.
If I understand it should have a brass liner.
Thanks for your offer, I might just PM you. 
My tender is metal. I have messed with that engine for at least 2 years.
To no avail. I bought a parts chassis with motor this week and changed
the armature with mine and now it runs fast and no more getting hot.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I received your PM, I think I answered it correctly but if not part is on it's way. Nothing else necessary on your part. Enjoy


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you very much. Very generous of you.
There will be a place in train heaven for you.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

You are more than welcome. I'm sure you would do likewise if you could. Might make a Flyer guy out of you yet. As far as train heaven, I'll be happy to be offered any kind of heaven when the time comes.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

My 282 should be feeling pretty good. She got a new set of brushes and springs.
Got some broken wires resoldered. and from that parts chassis got a good
armature, a good tender plug, a grease pan, some how I lost the one I had, got
the right screw to secure drawbar to engine, and has a smokestack tube on the way.
It should be complete now. It really is running good. New grease job also.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Sounds like a successful job. They are not real hard to get running as you have found, and they run great when they're fixed. Oh by the way, you might want to polish the brass tube, it's tarnished. Can't be putting dirty parts on the newest member of your roundhouse.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cramden said:


> If the stack is painted white inside then it uses a red plastic tube, no paint in the stack it uses a brass tube. the both screw into the top plate of the smoke unit. Either one will work. The red glowing stack was first seen in 1953 production. If your 282 has a plastic tender body and a white stack the yours takes the red plastic tube. I have the brass one, PM me with your address and I'll send it to you,no sense in getting busy with ebay for this unless you want a red plastic one.


That says it all..:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Cramden, Just got the tube. Thanks so much. I didn't polish it up, but it is
already installed. Dropped it down the smokestack, have a little straight screw driver,
It screwed right in to the smoke unit very easily. I never had that tube. My uncle
got the train new and he must have lost it. He was a little rough on it. He had it 3 years
and in 1955 gave it to me. Guess he just wasn't a train guy. I might polish the tube someday if I find my brass cleaner. I think I have all the right parts on my train except
the screws that hold the shell on. Most of the screw holes have busted out and different screws were needed.
Again, very nice of you to send me the tube. It is much appreciated.
I will get a pic of my train and post here after I do lunch. I am hungry. LOL.
I still need to oil the axle ends on my cars. They are not that great of rollers.
I only have 4 cars behind my engine, but if I give her too much throttle from a
stand still she will spin the wheels. If I take off slowly wheels do not spin. Kinda
like the real steam locomotives.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

*pics of my 282 pacific*


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Looks great. Glad it arrived safe and sound. Sounds like it runs like a champ. Nice thing about Flyer, it will probably still be running after we are long gone.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Cramden, Just got the tube. Thanks so much. I didn't polish it up, but it is
> already installed. Dropped it down the smokestack, have a little straight screw driver,
> It screwed right in to the smoke unit very easily. I never had that tube. My uncle
> got the train new and he must have lost it. He was a little rough on it. He had it 3 years
> ...


Broken out screw-holes are very common. The easiest way to fix them is to use a soda straw as a form, and then fill it with J.B. Weld. After it has set drill a hole just a tad smaller than the original screws, and you'll be good to go.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> View attachment 327841
> 
> 
> View attachment 327849


Those colored wire should be looked after to be sure they are "super-flexible". If they're stiff, they can bind and throw off the front tender trucks. Just a heads up..


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

flyernut said:


> Those colored wire should be looked after to be sure they are "super-flexible". If they're stiff, they can bind and throw off the front tender trucks. Just a heads up..


Good advice. Hopefully since he has run it the wiring isn't too stiff.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, I have only run it on straight track. The curves are where those wires will
give me trouble. They are not that flexible, not super flexible anyway. I have a
small oval of track on plywood. It is in my rental storage unit. I think I will go and get it tomorrow and see how the 282 does on curves.

Flyernut offered me the correct tender wires. I might have to take him up on some.
You guys have been great help.

Flyernut- I made an offer on a southern pacific set. It is used, does not run, but
looks pretty good. Seller says it probably needs a good cleaning. I can't count on
that. He says it tries to run. That means it doesn't run. Its the 2 A units, a B unit,
and the 4 cars that comes in the set. We are pretty far apart on price and I am not
budging that much and neither is he. He can keep it. He will not get what he wants.
I got the nice MoPac set, I don't need the SP. I told you I will buy one on the cheap.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Well, I have only run it on straight track. The curves are where those wires will
> give me trouble. They are not that flexible, not super flexible anyway. I have a
> small oval of track on plywood. It is in my rental storage unit. I think I will go and get it tomorrow and see how the 282 does on curves.
> 
> ...


Stand your ground on the SP set. They can be a handful to get running again, and it just may need more than just a cleaning.If you need/want that wiring harness, just send me a PM with your address. I can either make one up for you, or I can send it as is, and you can make it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Flyernut, you have PM.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The wires I used are stranded wire. Usually stranded is more flexible than solid wire. 
The colored wire just don't look right because it isn't right. LOL. I have a box of odds and ends of wire. When one of my electronic items is done I take it apart, keep the wire,
any bulbs or LEDs, and sometimes switches. And screws.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Flyernut, that JB weld trick sounds pretty good. I need to do that. I think the hardest part would be to get the right height of the JB weld. I have a dremel so maybe best to make a little tall and grind it down.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Another question-

Should the front pilot assembly have a spring to help keep the wheels on the track?
Seems I saw somewhere something about a CONE spring.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Flyernut, that JB weld trick sounds pretty good. I need to do that. I think the hardest part would be to get the right height of the JB weld. I have a dremel so maybe best to make a little tall and grind it down.


That's what I do...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Another question-
> 
> Should the front pilot assembly have a spring to help keep the wheels on the track?
> Seems I saw somewhere something about a CONE spring.


My 282 does not have one, but that's not to say it's isn't missing..I checked my books, and there is not a spring there for the 282.. If however you want to add one, it certainly can't hurt.. The name for it is "front truck spring", and the part # is PA8887.


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

Reproductions of those springs are readily available on ebay BTW or from Port Lines of course. I add small lead weights to all my pilots which has eliminated derails for me.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Chuck. Running on about 12 foot straight there has been no problems,
my 282 has not run on curves for a few years but I seem to remember every once in awhile the pilot wheels would come off the rails on the curves. Track might not have been flat. Might try some weights. That
should work.

Thanks flyernut for part number. Some of my HO steamers have a spring on the pilot wheels assembly.

I do not know which would put more pressure on the wheels, a spring or weights.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Thanks Chuck. Running on about 12 foot straight there has been no problems,
> my 282 has not run on curves for a few years but I seem to remember every once in awhile the pilot wheels would come off the rails on the curves. Track might not have been flat. Might try some weights. That
> should work.
> 
> ...


The spring should be sufficient. If Gilbert wanted weights, I think they would have added them.. That being said, there's quite a few steamers made with the heavier zinc pilot wheels.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

flyernut said:


> The spring should be sufficient. If Gilbert wanted weights, I think they would have added them.. That being said, there's quite a few steamers made with the heavier zinc pilot wheels.


Agreed. None of the parts diagrams I have or online list a spring or show one. Another way to tell is most times there would also be a flat washer on the stud that sits above the spring. Having said that, the 283 shows no spring in the diagram but all 3 of mine have one All of my K5, Hudsons, and Northerns have springs. Some of the engines I looked at today the springs have collapsed from age and possibly from being on display. Easy to see how they might not be doing their job as well as when new.You can always try one. Install it as you would a key on a ring,find the end of the spring and wind it around the stud.Also sometimes it can be the track derailing the truck. Try swapping the offending track with another piece. You would be surprised how often track looks fine when it's not. Hope this helps.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cramden said:


> Agreed. None of the parts diagrams I have or online list a spring or show one. Another way to tell is most times there would also be a flat washer on the stud that sits above the spring. Having said that, the 283 shows no spring in the diagram but all 3 of mine have one All of my K5, Hudsons, and Northerns have springs. Some of the engines I looked at today the springs have collapsed from age and possibly from being on display. Easy to see how they might not be doing their job as well as when new.You can always try one. Install it as you would a key on a ring,find the end of the spring and wind it around the stud.Also sometimes it can be the track derailing the truck. Try swapping the offending track with another piece. You would be surprised how often track looks fine when it's not. Hope this helps.


Absolutely correct on all accounts. None of my 283's have the spring, or my 312's. My Northerns all have them, as well as my Hudsons. If weight helps, by all means use it.. I've found that no matter what I try, Gilbert is always smarter than me,lol..Flyers are such great little engines as well as the post war Lionels. Can you imagine being a little kid back in the early 50's with all this stuff around?? I was !!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

flyernut said:


> Absolutely correct on all accounts. None of my 283's have the spring, or my 312's. My Northerns all have them, as well as my Hudsons. If weight helps, by all means use it.. I've found that no matter what I try, Gilbert is always smarter than me,lol..Flyers are such great little engines as well as the post war Lionels. Can you imagine being a little kid back in the early 50's with all this stuff around?? I was !!!:smilie_daumenpos:


Late 50's for me. My original 283 freight set from 1955 has the spring, as well as a boxed set from 1956, those two are unaltered so who knows. My only concern with putting a spring in something is the possibility for it to jam in the sliding hole if there is no washer. None of my Atlantics have a spring.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey flyernut, I got a really slick set of wires in the mail today. Thank you very much.
You guys are too good to me. I might switch out the wires sunday morning. They will
be much better. They are much more flexible.

I also got one of my baggage cars in the mail box today. Kinda a train day.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Hey flyernut, I got a really slick set of wires in the mail today. Thank you very much.
> You guys are too good to me. I might switch out the wires sunday morning. They will
> be much better. They are much more flexible.
> 
> I also got one of my baggage cars in the mail box today. Kinda a train day.


Wow, how about that!!!! I believe I left enough slack in the harness for you.. If not, I'll send you some more, and you can make up one that would fit better. I used one of my 282's for a example so you should be fine..Congrats on that baggage car.. You were smart in getting it/them now......And may I add, you're very welcome in response to the wires..I see them on ebay for roughly $10 bucks, plus shipping, and to me, that's taking advantage of people....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That was very nice of you to send me wires. I am sure length will be fine.
Not going to get to the wires this morning. We had a pretty good storm
last night. Heavy winds. Got some limbs and branches down. Nothing
serious. We needed the rain. Its been hot and dry here. I think we hit 106 yesterday.
That's what whipped up the storm. I think I heard NY has been hot also.

Thanks again for the nice set of wires. So much better than what I am using.

I got stupid at the casino yesterday. Spent a lot of my train money. I had enough
for a couple nice trains. Key word is HAD.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> That was very nice of you to send me wires. I am sure length will be fine.
> Not going to get to the wires this morning. We had a pretty good storm
> last night. Heavy winds. Got some limbs and branches down. Nothing
> serious. We needed the rain. Its been hot and dry here. I think we hit 106 yesterday.
> ...


Aha, casinos!!!! We have 2 casinos within 30-45 minutes of us, and several larger ones run by the Seneca Indian Nation. When we go, as soon as we get there,I order 2 Rum and cokes, one for me, and one for the wife.... She then goes to her favorite machines, and I head to the all you can eat buffet!!!!!!!!! I'm guaranteed to come home at least with a belly ache, but for her, there's no guarantees,lol... I don't gamble, so I leave that vice to the wife...


----------

